# Usernames



## J-Will

Started using J-Will back on Tahoeyukonforum.com years ago. Now it's pretty much my go to username. Kinda obvious where it comes from lol J (first initial) Will (williams). 

Where did yours come from?


----------



## paracordist

Mine is always GHU,the only reason it's paracordist on here is because it related to paracord.The story behind GHU is a good one,many months ago maybe even a year I came across this game (clash of clans) and it asked for a username and I did not think I'd play any,so I just typed in some letters(GHU) and I soon found out that it would be the most addictive game I have ever played.so I just started using GHU on every thing.I it's not the most interesting story but it's a story.


----------



## Southern_cordist

I wish I had some crazy cool story for my username, but it's just the name of my little paracord shop (Southern Cordist Creations)... I'm on theoutdoorstrader.com under anelson870 which is the usual name I use. a for alex, nelson is my last name, and i'm a big fan of the Remington 870....


----------



## Vin

Only Havasu and Austin know the true origination of my name. Its a secret that must remain a secret for national security.


----------



## MrParacord

Mr. Paracord is my paracord business name.


----------



## Apyl

Well my name is April and my cousins use to call me Apple so I changed the spelling to Apyl. I started using Apyl a few years ago on games and forums. So if you see this name on other forums, it's me


----------



## glock26USMC

Glock26 was my EDC at time of creation, and obviously USMC


----------



## J-Will

Vin said:


> Only Havasu and Austin know the true origination of my name. Its a secret that must remain a secret for national security.


 Fast and the Furious addict. Secret revealed..


----------



## Shooter

It's my real name.


----------



## bacpacker

Mine is just a near lifelong passion.


----------



## havasu

A well known, former sister forum was once a great aid in repairing my old jeep. I registered as Havasujeeper, and kept it for a few years, until I got lazy. Now, it is just havasu. It is also where my vacation home is located (Lake Havasu, Arizona).


----------



## Shooter

I miss that site. I had been on a good portion of my life.


----------



## Shooter

So who else has a story about their user name?


----------



## glock26USMC

Have alot of users on here, lets here the. Stories


----------



## Vin

Ok, ok. Really mine started because I like the word "vindicated" and it kind of suites me and a few life situations I have found myself in. "Vin" kind of stuck and there you have it!


----------



## Keith

Vin nicknamed me Keith because I look like Keith Hernandez's Nephew Todd Duggert.


----------



## Highlander99

Well, I'm scottish so that's where highlander comes from, and the 99 is my number in hockey. I use this username for my name over on airsoft society so that's me and I think on the survival forum too, although I don't use it anymore.


----------



## Vin

Keith said:


> Vin nicknamed me Keith because I look like Keith Hernandez's Nephew Todd Duggert.


True story! :rofl:


----------



## Shooter

Highlander99 said:


> Well, I'm scottish so that's where highlander comes from, and the 99 is my number in hockey. I use this username for my name over on airsoft society so that's me and I think on the survival forum too, although I don't use it anymore.


Glad to have you here!


----------



## pipewelder

I use pipewelder cause its what i do for a living. On conceled carry forum years ago i was ssssthesnake haven been on there in years


----------



## Shooter

Do you remember which one you were on?


----------



## glock26USMC

What are the stories behind the usernames?


----------



## Vin

glock26USMC said:


> What are the stories behind the usernames?


I used my real name. Then a bunch of forum members found my blog. Trolling, flaming ensued. So I picked something bad ***. :cheers2:


----------



## J-Will

Vin said:


> I used my real name. Then a bunch of forum members found my blog. Trolling, flaming ensued. So I picked something bad ***. :cheers2:


Immature interneters. Shame..


----------



## Vin

J-Will said:


> Immature interneters. Shame..


For real. The interwebz is serious business.


----------



## Sparky_D

Back in the days after highschool, a buddy and I were a DJ team. I was DJ, he was JD. 
He moved on and my stage name switched to DJ-DJ, then D The DJ. 

I got involved with industrial equipment and electronics at my 9-5 job and one day blew up a fairly large step-down transformer when I mis-wired the neuteral leg (European 3 phase with a neuteral...). Everyone started calling me Sparky at work, then it morphed into Sparky D as my DJ handle...

I've since retired from the DJ world, but the name stuck...


----------



## Shooter

That's an awesome username story Sparky. Makes mine look stupid. Thanks Dad!


----------



## Sparky_D

C'mon, they named a whole city after you! How cool is that?


----------



## glock26USMC

Austin said:


> That's an awesome username story Sparky. Makes mine look stupid. Thanks Dad!


^^what he said


----------



## MrParacord

I have many usernames for the different forums I'm on. But I chose this username because I sell paracord items. Plus I don't know anybody in real life that is more into paracord than I am.


----------



## ThreeJ

When I joined a jeep forum, I had 3 jeeps. I still have all 3. I suppose I could have been 3jeep. Vin was allready taken and my names not Austin. That was all I could think of.


----------



## J-Will

ThreeJ said:


> When I joined a jeep forum, I had 3 jeeps. I still have all 3. I suppose I could have been 3jeep. Vin was allready taken and my names not Austin. That was all I could think of.


 You could always lie to us...


----------



## ThreeJ

J-Will said:


> You could always lie to us...


My name is Jon Jones Jr.


----------



## Dutch

I cook a lot in Dutch Ovens and a lotta years ago, a friend of one of my sons started calling me "The Dutch Oven Chef" every time he saw me cooking in the Dutch Ovens and then all his friends started calling me that even when I wasn't cooking; it eventually got shortened down to Dutch. A lot of those kids have been "adopted" in to the family, and they call me Dutch or Poppa Dutch. On other forums I use Dutch or Earl D (name and first letter of last name).


----------



## J-Will

ThreeJ said:


> My name is Jon Jones Jr.


Hi Jon!


----------



## Mil_HandF

Twitter name and representing my website. Military hunting and fishing


----------



## Shooter

ThreeJ said:


> When I joined a jeep forum, I had 3 jeeps. I still have all 3. I suppose I could have been 3jeep. Vin was allready taken and my names not Austin. That was all I could think of.


LOL. That's awesome.


----------



## TwinSpar

Mine has been my forum name since 1999. At the tender age of 37 I bought a dirt bike after a 20 year hiatus from them. I bought the first year Honda twin spar aluminum framed dirtbike. 1997 CR250. That frame was stiff and unbending, and the engine was a freaking light switch.


----------



## J-Will

TwinSpar said:


> Mine has been my forum name since 1999. At the tender age of 37 I bought a dirt bike after a 20 year hiatus from them. I bought the first year Honda twin spar aluminum framed dirtbike. 1997 CR250. That frame was stiff and unbending, and the engine was a freaking light switch.


 I miss my dirt bikes  Don't you love that feeling?


----------



## TwinSpar

J-Will said:


> I miss my dirt bikes  Don't you love that feeling?


I'm still at it at 51. I now ride a CRF250 (125 class bike). I'm a lifetime motocross junkie! LOL


----------



## J-Will

TwinSpar said:


> I'm still at it at 51. I now ride a CRF250 (125 class bike). I'm a lifetime motocross junkie! LOL


 Heck yeah dude keep at it. I never got in to racing, just playing around on them. Never got good at it either. Had an RM250. Learned what 'powerband' was the hard way lol. Sold that and my 50 when buddies dad died on his 450 and 2 weeks later he paralyzed himself on his 250 at the memorial race.. Scared me.


----------

